# On the subject of foot ware



## c91williamson (3 Feb 2014)

Hey all, I couldn't find anything on the subject, not to my surprise though. This might sound  like a totally ridiculous question to some of you, but on the kit list it says to bring PT shoes and "casual" sneakers or something of the like, I am just wondering if I brought my Cowboy boots as my "casual" shoes, would that be totally out of line or would I even have room to have them. Keep in mind I plan on bringing two pairs of runners for PT and shower sandals.

Thanks in advance,

Cody


----------



## Quirky (3 Feb 2014)

Those seem totally comfortable for walking around on cement floors and climbing metallic stairs.


----------



## c91williamson (3 Feb 2014)

I wear them everywhere as it is, doesn't bother me.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Feb 2014)

I can see you wanting to have them as they are a part of who you are (trust me, I live in Calgary, I know.) but they might never see the light of day during your course.  That said, I think you are allowed a "civilian" lock up where you can put some bags just in case you ever get the weekend off.  I wouldn't put too much extra stuff in your bags for basic but if you have the room, try it?


----------



## c91williamson (3 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the info Bzzliteyr, nice to see a fellow cowboy on here,

Bringing an extra bag for "civilian leave" are you implying I should maybe pack one bag with all my goodies for Basic and another smaller one for my casual civilian clothing?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Feb 2014)

Whoa whoa.. don't go calling me a cowboy.

I am not implying that.  I don't have the rules that they sent you but am referring back to my basic training (21 years ago) and we had a place to lock up some stuff.  Look around the site, see about "what to bring to basic" or something like that and read what more recent recruits have taken and managed with.  For now, your identity may have to remain secret. No cowboy stuff for you, belt buckles included. Read the joining instructions.. they'll answer your questions but note that there was no line that said "cowboy boots".


----------



## c91williamson (3 Feb 2014)

Sorry, Didn't mean any harm, was rude of me to assume!  :facepalm: :-[

I have searched the site many times looking for info on this but no such luck, guess I will just have to wait a while to wear them again  

Thanks again


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Feb 2014)

That's probably the safest bet.


----------



## stealthylizard (3 Feb 2014)

The casual shoes are for your first few days of BMQ to wear while you are being hurried around the Mega doing admin stuff.  Wear something you can quickly walk in, and that are comfortable enough that you can stand in one place for hours in a day.  I would not recommend wearing cowboy boots for that purpose.  You can however bring them and store them for the precious weekends you may receive off.


----------

